# Preventing Eye Rub in Violins



## nzxmUyZNKEBoqN3e (Aug 9, 2020)

I have a L7 Male Violin and an L6 Female who until recently were cohabiting; however, the male got more and more active and as it was coming up to the female's moulting time, I chose to move him into one of my old mason jars as if he disturbed her, it would ruin her moult. I'm aware I swore off mason jars recently, but I believe the conditions make it such that my main concern (respiratory infection) is nigh eliminated, as the humidity is lower and there is no soil substrate for bacteria to live in.

He quite often butted his head against the walls of his old enclosure and so to mitigate this in the new one, I covered all the sides with mesh to prevent him from seeing out. Unfortunately, he has persisted to do this. I put him in my wardrobe in the dark for an hour and that did seem to mellow him out and it did work for about 10 minutes. I've been letting him out to free roam under supervision but this won't be possible when lockdown ends and I go back to work. I'm very aware that this behaviour can cause eye rub and despite my best attempts to prevent this behaviour, there is nothing more that I can think of to do, so I am turning to you experts. Thank you!


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Aug 9, 2020)

Don't use a mason jar, please. Violins need a lot of ventilation and room to move around. Move him to a net cube and he won't get any eye rub. Also, once they reach presub, don't keep them together if you don't want cannibalism.  

- MantisGirl13


----------



## nzxmUyZNKEBoqN3e (Aug 10, 2020)

MantisGirl13 said:


> Don't use a mason jar, please. Violins need a lot of ventilation and room to move around. Move him to a net cube and he won't get any eye rub. Also, once they reach presub, don't keep them together if you don't want cannibalism.
> 
> - MantisGirl13


I should have added on here, but this was on my mind all day yesterday and last night I bought a butterfly mesh cage thing for him that should be here in a few days time. It seems there's a distinct lack of these things around unfortunately but it is what it is. The reason he's in the mason jar is because I've separated them, and until this mesh thing arrives he has nowhere else to go. I'm assuming you have some experience with mesh - how do you find is best to heat them? My room falls to about 64°F at night and so the acrylic and glass enclosures maintain some of their heat with the help of a heat mat, but I'm afraid he'll be exposed to the full chill of my AC at night.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Aug 10, 2020)

Ok. Good. 

I use a reptile heat lamp and it works very well. 

- MantisGirl13


----------



## nzxmUyZNKEBoqN3e (Aug 10, 2020)

MantisGirl13 said:


> Ok. Good.
> 
> I use a reptile heat lamp and it works very well.
> 
> - MantisGirl13


Excellent, I already have one - I'll just have to be careful to not burn the mesh. Thanks for all the help


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Aug 10, 2020)

nzxmUyZNKEBoqN3e said:


> Excellent, I already have one - I'll just have to be careful to not burn the mesh. Thanks for all the help


It shouldn't burn the mesh, but I'd keep it at least 3" away from the mesh just to be sure.

- MantisGirl13


----------

